
From Ubuntu to Fedora or what distro? - tomordonez
I used Fedora a few years ago. Moved to the Mac. Moved to Ubuntu. Back to Mac. Back to Ubuntu. I might move back to Fedora. Any recommendations?
======
ch215
After years of distro hopping, I settled with Elementary:
[https://elementary.io/](https://elementary.io/)

~~~
tomordonez
this looks very interesting and I like the screenshots but I wonder this is
more for general use and not towards development use.

------
mabynogy
Was on Fedora before. Debian is ok and better than Ubuntu IMHO.

~~~
tomordonez
What was your main reason from moving from Fedora to Debian. Is it the package
manager or any other reason?

~~~
mabynogy
At that time, Debian Tesing was more stable than a standart Fedora.

------
rfz
What's been your reasoning for switching every time? Pick a distro, stick with
it, and learn to customize it to your liking.

~~~
tomordonez
simplicity. used for web browsing, terminal and listen to music. light. I
tried installing Debian. Half an hour later the install crashed :)

~~~
rfz
That's odd. No insight as to what caused it?

Generally shouldn't be much of a difference you'd notice for those tasks other
than the desktop environment.

~~~
tomordonez
the install was taking about 30 min. It said something like 'software install'
error. Continue. Error loop. On the other hand I tried Fedora and it installed
in 5 min. no errors :) yeah you are right not much difference. Ubuntu Unity
and in Fedora Gnome 3 look almost the same to me. Although I tried Gnome3 on
Ubuntu before too.

------
pacuna
I moved from Ubuntu to Fedora a couple of weeks ago (on a Macbook pro) and
it's has been awesome so far.

~~~
tomordonez
I am trying Fedora on a VM. It looks similar to Ubuntu. Trying to get use to
the package manager. What are a few things you like about Fedora after moving
from Ubuntu.

~~~
pacuna
I think they were mainly related to my machine. On Ubuntu my laptop was
getting super hot all the time, even with extra tools and extra drivers
installed. Also I was using Ubuntu with Gnome, and it wasn't so fluid. With
Fedora, Gnome just works perfectly, the laptop doesn't get hot and the battery
just lasts longer.

